# Sticky  Myrtle Beach newbie fishing help



## The Skink

thanks to SCSpanishJigger for upgrading my original post. I did some last bit editing and I think we got a pretty good sticky for the top of the page.


Newbies should get some questions answered here. Once again...I didn't go into artificial baits because the list would be too long.


[Moderator Edit]
Thanks, SmoothLures for that link later in the thread.
I am going to put it here in the first post.

*2012-13 SCDNR Regulations*. Those are the most recent regulations, rather than the ones in the images below (from 2009).


----------



## njreloader

Great job!!


----------



## c0ch3s3

good job guys. that size/bag limit chart well be helpful even to me cause i always get the limits all mixed up.


----------



## bluefish1928

lures to catch certain species of fish

Bluefish- spoons, got-cha plug, sting silvers, kastmasters, hopkins, krocodile spoons. they will attack most lures. plugs like mirrolures, yo-zuri crystal minnows, zara spooks, and poppers don't get ignored either. bluefish are alos known for ruining soft plastics like jighead with shad tail or grub.

Trout- mirrolures, soft plastic grubs, shad tails, paddle tail, with jighead, 4 inch swimbait, and topwater plugs, and yo-zuri crystal minnows. depending on situation trout mostly ambush and feed on slower moving prey than bluefish. they will sometimes chase down baitfish like a bluefish would but also pick up scapes after bluefish have chomped baitfish in half.

Red drum- lures mentioned for trout along with gold spoons, saltwater spinnerbaits, and crab imitating soft plastics. red drum and trout are really attracted to the exact same lures. liek a trout, am ambush hunter thats also really fond of crabs. 

flounder- jighead and soft plastic(like the ones mentioned before), 3 inch storm or tsunami swimbaits. any regular sized slow moving lure dragged across the bottom can entice a flounder most of the time. use live bait whenever possible. flounder are often taken while targeting red drum and trout. 

Spanish mackerel- most metal lures mentioned above for bluefish and got-cha plug but in smaller sizes. for most situations spoons beyond an oz is rarely needed. metal jigs like sting silvers are perfect in 2oz size as the lures are small in profile. 3/4 oz hopkin is also popular. spanish mackerel like to chase on lures being burned across the water. nothing being reeled can be too slow for Spanish as they burst well over 35mph to chase down prey. a 4 pound Spanish and strip off 10 to 20 yards of line set at 7 pounds of drag pressure with little trouble.


----------



## aumark

new to the site, you guys have given alot of info and are getting me stoked to fish......thanks again


----------



## Eddy Gurge

Wow, I wish this was here years ago. Awesome work.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger

Thanks!! 

It was Skink's original idea, I just added onto it a little. Hopefully we can continue adding awesome information to it. Maybe we can add some of the places to fish (surf, pier, creeks...etc.) and how to get to them. I know a lot of people don't know the area really well so directions would most certainly help. 


SCSJ


----------



## Eddy Gurge

I don't know if it would be worthy to add, but when we're staying in Cherry Grove, if the finger mullet are just too far out in the surf to net, there is a little bridge on 53'rd street over one of the channels that leads to a boat landing. If you can get there a little bit after tide starts coming in, you can usually net some there as they enter the inlets. This saved my fishing last year, as I couldn't find any mullet anywhere else. 

Also, if you have a little one (like my 4 year old daughter) you can pretty much guarantee that they can pull up more pinfish than their little arms can reel in. She had a blast doing that last year!


----------



## RuddeDogg

Greay work.


----------



## scnative

Good Job! Here is a bit more to add that might be very helpful.

http://www.dnr.sc.gov/marine/pub/seascience/inshore.html


http://www.theoutdoorlodge.com/fishing/species/croakers.html


----------



## The Skink

*Knots*

Here is a site with more Knots than anyone needs to know
http://www.fish4fun.com/knots.htm


----------



## Salt in My Veins

I like this site for knots because of the animation:
http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php


----------



## ledweightII

A reliable setup for catching fish on a cork. Is 17lb test line on your reel with a popping cork. I like the corks with a weight on the end of the rod. Tie on about a 3ft section of florocarbon line(20 to 30lb test). attatch the hook on the end and a 1/4oz. split shot about 3 to 4inches above the hook. hook a LIVE shrimp through the horn somewhere inbetween the dark spots on the head of the shrimp 'cause the dark spots are its vitals OR a mudminnow, hook it through the bottom of its mouth and bring it out through the top. far enough back to keep the minnow from being ripped off on casting.
Good post SKINK. Can you show us how to attatch a sandflea?


----------



## c0ch3s3

ledweightII said:


> Can you show us how to attatch a sandflea?


http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=42976&highlight=hook+sandflea

theres a pic in this post that shows a good way to hook them. i normally use this approach. just hook them from the underside until the hook just pokes through the top of the flea, the point of the hook should be facing the back of the flea. this usually keeps them from digging down in the sand when your line is out, or so i am told.


----------



## outfishin28

Great post, I would like to add, for safety reasons, your shock leader needs to be 10lb test or better for every ounce of lead. So if you are throwing 4 ounces with bait you need at least 40lb. test. Throwing 8 and bait with a 50lb test shock could cause some serious injury to someone if it breaks.


----------



## The Skink

*Maps of Murrells Inlet*

I put together some google earth images and listed some creek names and points of interest for those of you who aren't too familiar with the Inlet.

I hope this helps y'all get around and find some fishin holes

Skink


----------



## The Skink

*Inlet Maps*


----------



## bluefish1928

wasn't the state record red drum caught at brigham's hole?


----------



## The Skink

*Float Fishing Basics*

I created this page to explain float fishing basics

http://surfsidepier.com/Float Fishing.html


----------



## mwboy

I just moved to Greenville SC for a job and I'm living down here for work. The family is in St. Louis and I am an avid fisherman. I was wondering if anyone could suggest a day trip to do some surf or pier fishing. I know very little about the methods of this kind of fishing so I could use some help. Is this time of year productive for catching fish? What is the best universal bait? etc. I went to Sportsmans Warehouse and bought a low end 
9' spinning rod equipped with 30lb test. HELP?


----------



## Shooter

Just a helpful hint,,, don't forget one of the little over looked diamonds Sandflea added for finding fishing spots. Top of each page is what they call "HotSpots" just click and find where to fish and if ya know of a spot that isnt on the list just click on add to and Flea will get it added.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=68384


----------



## SCSpanishJigger

*RE - Where to find tide charts*

Thought this may be some good information to add to the "sticky"..TIDE CHARTS!!

http://www.sciway.net/weather/tides.html

Click on the city you want to view...then "predictions"; for instance Garden City is listed under Myrtle Beach.

Hope this helps!!!

SCSJ AKA Ty


----------



## SCSpanishJigger

*Spanish Rig*

I hope these screen shots come though okay. If you would like the larger version of the screen shots let me know and I will email you.

I hope this helps....


----------



## Ellwood

I found this today and wonder if it is of any use:

http://www.dnr.sc.gov/news/saltpiers.html

It's my first day... lol!


----------



## serkan

Hi guys thanks for all the great info. This site is on the money I find so many things I did not know about Myrtle Beach fishing. I just moved in Conway and looking to start surf fishing I’m a good fisherman for deep sea and big game but never did surf someone can give me some pointers what kind of bait or jig will do better and where should I go in myrtle beach to fish I love fishing I would like to spent my free time on the beach but did not want to make a fool of myself by not catching anything. Help.


----------



## MBsandflea

serkan said:


> Hi guys thanks for all the great info. This site is on the money I find so many things I did not know about Myrtle Beach fishing. I just moved in Conway and looking to start surf fishing I’m a good fisherman for deep sea and big game but never did surf someone can give me some pointers what kind of bait or jig will do better and where should I go in myrtle beach to fish I love fishing I would like to spent my free time on the beach but did not want to make a fool of myself by not catching anything. Help.


If not catching fish makes someone look like a fool, I saw about 80 fools yesterday on Apache pier...and from what I understand, one could see fools standing on any pier. 

Good bait presentation and skill, yes I did say skill, do help a fisherman. But, sometimes the fish just aren't there and there's nothing that can be done short of moving to where they are.


----------



## serkan

Thanks for the tip I’m thinking to go out one of this days and see if there is anything out there. By the way I was one of them on the pier all I get is sharks and 3 whiting and some funny looking fish I don’t know what it was any way all of them was too small to keep I let them go.


----------



## DaveH72

*Newbie from out of state*

Hello everyone. I live in Indiana but will be vacationing at Edisto Beach in mid August. I would love to try some salt water fishing while visiting, but don't know the first thing about it. This thread has been helpful as far as presentations, but I guess I don't know what kind of rod and reel to buy for the trip. I've been looking at combos on Bass Pro online. What do you suggest? What is the basic equipment I need for surf or pier fishing? Keep in mind I'm on a tight budget 

Thanks for your input. I'll be checking back often!


----------



## c0ch3s3

you can get a combo from wal-mart or somewhere like it for around 20-30 bucks that will work just fine. just a simple open-face reel on a 7 or 8 foot rod will do ok. 

now, you can obviously spend a lot more than that if you want, but you dont have to.


----------



## westeyes

Hey guys,

Am I able to pick up a fishing license at the Folly pier, or do I have to stop at Walmart up the road for one?


----------



## MBsandflea

Don't need one to fish from a pier.


----------



## westeyes

I'm gonna be surf fishing out by the wash, and I just wanted to know if I could buy a license at the pier. I don't have a car, so I figured it would save me the bike ride out to Walmart.


----------



## c0ch3s3

anyone can purchase a license from the DNR website. you can print out a temporary one right at your house and they will send you a normal one in the mail.

http://www.dnr.sc.gov/fishing.html


----------



## westeyes

Good to know!

Thanks.


----------



## jlove1974

Just to update: Garden City bait and tackle sells licenses now, and Kmart @ Inlet Square mall....

if you on your way down to MI and you need bait, might as well get your license there too


----------



## tlong2002

Just came across this that maybe useful, I know I'll be using it.

http://www.acfishing.com/temprange.html


----------



## dahut




----------



## tarponman62

Good Info!
Thanks for sharing!
TM62


----------



## SCSpanishJigger

Skink, we need to make amends to the sticky since the laws have changed concerning how many fish we can keep and size etc. I can work on that and send it to you so we can put it back up top.


----------



## BigD

Great info question what size hooks maybe 2/0 3/0 circle hooks. Going to charleston this weekend any advice on getting bait (newbie) never pier fished yet
thanks


----------



## saltwater virgin

would these techniques work for bank fishing the jetties?


----------



## SmoothLures

Here's a few links that will help the new guys with some more detailed info. 

http://www.examiner.com/fishing-in-...tion-to-fishing-saltwater-around-myrtle-beach
http://www.examiner.com/fishing-in-charleston-sc/the-earl-brinn-bottom-rig
http://www.examiner.com/fishing-in-charleston-sc/braid-versus-mono-which-is-best
http://www.examiner.com/fishing-in-charleston-sc/the-cannonball-red-drum-rig
http://www.examiner.com/fishing-in-charleston-sc/fishfinder-rigs-an-depth-look-at-an-excellent-rig
http://www.examiner.com/fishing-in-charleston/how-to-catch-whiting-south-carolina

I'll add more as I write them.


----------



## CarolinaCoondawg

Excellent thread guys....I'm new here and am heading on down to the beach this weekend to do some fishing. Very informative thread!


----------



## HOUSE

Great helpful thread to another out of towner. Thanks for the information. I came down to Tybee Island this summer and fell in love with the fishing. I thought I had posted a fishing report on here but I can't find it. It will be a little late, but I'll try and post some pictures. I fished the northern jettie and had a blast. I even got into a (short) battle with a tarpon! Thanks again. 
-House


----------



## paynehousear

Help...going to beach near murrells inlet in another week. Plan to surf fish... Do I need to have a license?


----------



## rabbitdog2

You need a license everywhere except paid pier or charter boat or head boat.


----------



## Eddy Gurge

Is the first post with the size and limit information current?


----------



## SmoothLures

Eddy Gurge said:


> Is the first post with the size and limit information current?


The only thing that jumps out at me is the weakfish are down to 1/day at 12 inches. You can check the regulations at http://www.dnr.sc.gov/regulations.html.


----------



## flathead

Thanks for posting that SL.Come down 9/29 every year and was just getting ready to go print that stuff.


----------



## SmoothLures

No problem. You can pick up a free copy of the entire Rules and Regulations at any tackle shop for free if you want to spare your printer.


----------



## aaron2178

Im going to be in the Cherry Grove area At the beginning of April for a week. Can anyone tell me where some good spots to surf fish are? Are any of the channels worth a try? Any info would be helpful guys. Much thanks in advance...


----------



## lerequin

Lot's of great info, thanks for posting it all!


----------



## ntizda

We need to update the size/limits for 2013


----------



## SmoothLures

ntizda said:


> We need to update the size/limits for 2013


Nothing has changed since last year to my knowledge, and the new regs don't come out for a couple more months usually.


----------



## ntizda

My bad, I just thought about some of the regulations changing for some of our freshwater lakes and thought it might have changed too


----------



## SmoothLures

They very well could be, but the DNR's year is July 1 - June 30th, so it'll be a while before regs are published and printed.


----------



## surfmom

hey I have a question about live minnows. I got them at Perrys and need to know if I should add seawater to keep them alive or fresh or what do i do to keep alive till friday?


----------



## rabbitdog2

fresh water for fresh water minnows. salt water for salt water minnows. good luck on keeping either alive until friday


----------



## surfmom

okay thank you!


----------



## Chris_Worthington

Coming down in a few weeks...

Is it worth while tossing a heaver off the end of the Garden City Pier? or should I just leave them at home?


----------



## SpringmaidKeith

Thanks, Skink, my "getting older" eyes have had a prob tying the blood knot. I have some braid I what to put on my surfrod & was told to keep mono at the reel end, also told to add a drop of super glue on the knot. great sites from other members on here, thanks for starting it. I'm sure I'll meet you sometime, K


----------



## jwlung

*Shad fishing near Myrtle*

Got a MB Condo third week of February. I'm wondering what's the closest place a fella in a canoe or kayak could catch American or Hickory Shad? Any suggestions for late February fishing around Myrtle Beach would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

jwlung said:


> Got a MB Condo third week of February. I'm wondering what's the closest place a fella in a canoe or kayak could catch American or Hickory Shad? Any suggestions for late February fishing around Myrtle Beach would be appreciated. Thanks.


Waccamaw river or the waterway are the closest.

They have usually already started running by now if I recall correctly but its a been a long time since I went shad fishing.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Water temps:
Apache pier

Springmaid pier

Sea surface temperatures
That fun time of year of watching and waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting and watching.


----------



## kentucky pier

When your using artificial lures from the shore, do you use a carolina rig? Is it the same for fishing from the pier?


----------



## kentucky pier

Another question is about pier manners. No overhead casting right?


----------



## toyotaman29

kentucky pier said:


> When your using artificial lures from the shore, do you use a carolina rig? Is it the same for fishing from the pier?





kentucky pier said:


> Another question is about pier manners. No overhead casting right?


I usually use live or frozen bait, but the carolina rig works great with artificial lures like jig head with a grub or other baits.... I use just the jig head and a mud minnow for flounder fishing and the carolina rig also.... on the pier i just under cast mine over the edge of the pier rail, I have saw people over cast when there's no one close to them. :fishing:


----------



## ez2cdave

toyotaman29 said:


> on the pier i just under cast mine over the edge of the pier rail, I have saw people over cast when there's no one close to them. :fishing:


DUCK or BLEED ! ! !


----------



## tntenniswhiz

this has been such a helpful thread. thanks so much for assisting us newbies!


----------



## gators03

I'm going to be surf fishing the 2nd week of September. What fish are most abundant to fish for? Is it still flounder season that time of year?


----------



## The Skink

made the necessary changes to the size and creel limits of the fish

View attachment 13616


----------



## The Skink

here is the rest of the chart 
View attachment 13617


----------



## beady

Thank Ya Steve


----------



## The Skink

Put together a couple more charts. Hope these help

View attachment 13621

View attachment 13622

View attachment 13620


----------



## The Skink

Here are a couple of charts about hard plastic and soft plastic baits. Of course I cannot cover every type of artificial but this should help.

View attachment 13625

View attachment 13626


----------



## The Skink

You can print or download the fish ID, creel and size limit charts to your phone and always have the info you need when you fish


----------



## The Skink

Just finished this brand new rig chart. Of course its not to scale and every fisherman has his own variations of each rig, but this will help you understand the basic types of rigs. bear in mind that I personally do not use snaps or swivels unless absolutely necessary, ( Carolina rigs.)

View attachment 13723


----------



## steve2

What is the difference between the carolina rig and the fishfinder rig. Using braid i have found the plastic on fish finder cuts thru.


----------



## The Skink

steve2 said:


> What is the difference between the carolina rig and the fishfinder rig. Using braid i have found the plastic on fish finder cuts thru.


Carolina rigs are good for piers and boats, even rolling. The fish finder rig allows you to use a pyramid sinker. this keeps the waves or current from washing your bait back up on the beach


----------



## The Skink

This is NOT the end all and be all of king fishing on the piers. This is just a beginners lesson to understand how to rig for kings on our piers. NOW BEFORE ANYONE HAS A HEART ATTACK....I did NOT steal this from the surfside pier page. They stole it from me. I put this page together a few years ago and never OK'ed them to publish it. As a matter of fact, The pic of the guy standing with the king tail around his neck is my Father. The pics of me tying the rigs are shot on my coffee table. Anyhow, I figured this might help some of the newbies.

View attachment 13779


----------



## The Skink

You might need to download the king fishing essentials pic and enlarge it. it is a large picture


----------



## The Skink

It would be nice to be able to clean the Old Stuff out of this help sticky and streamline it a bit.


----------



## Captainfirebeard

*Info from this site:*

This is some of the things that I have found, some of which dates back to the beginning of the SC Forum. I now regret not citing the original posters of the content, as this project originally was just intended for personal reference. If this is inappropriate, I apologize and will not have hurt feelings if it is removed. Since I cannot individually thank every one whom contributed to this by originally posting the information I will extend a generalized and broad thank you to all parties involved. I did however edit out some of the unrelated content in the info, as well as sort by location. Hopefully yall enjoy! 


MYRTLE/SURROUNDING: If you need bait go to the oyster shell recycle spot. It's the first turn just south of murrels inlet before you get to huntington beach. It's a hidden dirt road. at the end of the road is a gold mine of fresh bait.

MYRTLE/SURROUNDING: The back side of the point on the Garden city side offers some nice sandbars to catch flounder off of. Also blues and spanish on the moving tides

MYRTLE/SURROUNDING: BTW the backwater right before you get to the Huntington Jetty is really a good place (walking to the jetty it will be in an open spot to your left about 2/10ths of a mile before arriving at jetty). This is basically a small pond that is full of flounder.

MYRTLE/SURROUNDING: Cherry Grove area, Go to 54th avenue north and turn you will reach a landing with a small public pier(free) facing the marsh/ u can fish, crab, and cast net for bait at this spot.

MYRTLE/SURROUNDING: Try fishing the groins in Garden City, coming from Hwy 17 take Atlantic Ave to Waccamaw Dr,(Ocean Dr). turn South in Waccamaw. Look for Pompano Dr.(end of the road) There is public parking there, If you walk three houses North, or five houses South, you will find beach access. Either of these places will put you in the middle of the erosion walls.

MYRTLE/SURROUNDING: For shrimp I like to go to Atlantic Ave. (Garden City) beside Sara J's. I usually pick up the shrimp between the space between the walk-way and the bridge (not a lot of space to throw). If you are walking on the "marsh walk" from Sara J's as soon as you get to the point where the Atlantic Ave Bridge starts the area directly to your left is where I throw. CAUTION!!! A lot of rocks are in that area so be careful or you will lose your net or tear it to shreds. Or you can continue to stroll the marsh walk and throw around the grassy areas in the marsh to pick up some as well. 

MYRTLE/SURROUNDING: Whenever you surf fish in North Myrtle Beach, Head down the road to the Best Western Ocean Sands Resort and walk down to the beach, you will find a big open area to surf fish during the day with little to no pedestrian traffic.

MYRTLE/SURROUNDING: -HBSP. One thing I have found about the Huntington side Jetty, right before the jetty to the left is a "run-off" pond. I've slayed some reds and flatties in that small body of water. Typically I throw Gulp shrimp on a Carolina rig or jig head into there and usually catch something.

MYRTLE/SURROUNDING: If you don't want to fish off of a pier you can fish the inlet in Cherry Grove from 53 Ave N. North Myrtle Beach. There's a boat landing and a decent amount of space to fish from. The flounder are biting pretty well up there on mud minnows.

MYRTLE/SURROUNDING: Head to Cherry Grove on N Ocean Blvd, you will find 53rd Avenue N. Go there on the wooden dock, and go all the way to the end. When the tide is going out, cast your net on top of the weedy area. There will be shrimp

MYRTLE/SURROUNDING: If there's a pretty good flow of water coming into that channel between Pirateland and Lakewood at high tide, fish the last two hours of incoming and the first two of outgoing on the Pirateland side with finger mullet (which a buddy of mine called today and told me there are a bunch of them in those lakes right now) and you should do well (flounder and maybe even puppy drum right now if what he told me is correct). You might be right up against the dunes, but throw to the left of the rocks. You might catch flounder and big cats in the "big lake" between Pirateland and Lakewood where the Villas are (the southernmost end of the campground). Try a cigar bobber about 2 1/2 feet deep with mud minnows or live mullet. If you fish beside and north of the paddleboat dock on Skeleton Island, use the same technique. The flounder in those lakes will also tear up a 1/4 oz purple rooster tail with a gold blade, but they are hard to find. For whatever reason, black does not seem to work as well. If you walk to the surf at the northern end of the campground, you might be able to walk north toward the state park and get some pomps.

CHARLESTON/SURROUNDING: If you have your surf gear go to the north end of folly island to the park, walk 1/4 mile to the end of the island towards the light house to the surf, walk about knee deep and cast to kingdom come there is a 60 ft hole out there with alot of fish in it. 

CHARLESTON/SURROUNDING: If you take a cast net for bait, try the boat ramp, just to the left as you enter the island. You may get some mullet, or if the time is right some shrimp. Also, if the finger mullet are running, you may be able to pick some up at your fishing location. I usually stop at Cosby's for bait (on the right just before you cross over to the Folly).


GENERAL: I like to fish finger mullet off of the pier. I walk along the rails and slowly bounce the bait straight down all the way up into the shallow surf. I just keep moving very slowly. I think "the bigger mullet, the bigger the fish," even though that is not always true. Once the water gets really warm they can be a little more difficult.

GENERAL: A quick tip, catching got-cha plug/other lures around bunker schools is very good chance to pull some bluefish. While summer blues average about just a foot long, u can catch better 14-17 inch ones from bunker schools (a bluefish needs to be slightly bigger than the bunker they feed on.

GENERAL: On the Grand Strand, you don't want any variety of wind with a W in it. In October, NE should be good, because the fish are moving south and that wind will take them down the coast and bring them in closer. A straight N will take them south, which is not a bad thing. East is pretty good for fishing, but you're casting in to it, and if it's 10-15 all day that can be rough. SE is better in the spring, when the fish are moving up from the south. Wind makes a huge difference. The beaches run pretty much north to south if you look at a map. It gets tricky when you get up to parts of NC where the beaches actually run east to west (Oak Island, Topsail, Emerald Isle)."South East in the spring, North east in the fall.

GENERAL: Its a popping cork about 6 inches above a swivel with 2 feet or so of 30 pound leader(I use fluorocarbon) connected to a jig head w/ gulp or a hook with live shrimp or whatever live bait you want. With live bait I put a small splitshot 6 inches above the bait to keep him down a little. They sell them premade with wire but if you make them yourself, you will fool fish better. Popping corks are a dollar or a 1.50 most places. Some are weighted and some aren't.

GENERAL: Everyone fishes the north (left) side in the fall and south (right) side in the spring with the assumption that fish are migrating north/south and you get first crack at them. Now we know that they don't make a B-line straight down the coast, but still they catch fish. I only bottom fish the surf zone or the T. Never caught crap off the side at any point along the pier. Jigging for Spanish you want to be on the side in as much water as you can get in (usually).

GENERAL: Best bait for flounder is a carolina rigged finger mullet. 1/0 Kahle hook, #20 mono leader, swivel and 1 oz weight. Drag it S...L...O...W...L...Y along the pilings. Wait for the thump and then let the flounder eat for about a minute. Set the hook firmly but don't jerk it.

CRABBING: If you are up for Georgetown go down to Hobcaw Point Fishing Pier. It is just after you cross the Intracoastal Waterway but before get to Georgetown. It is the old bridge for Hwy. 17 that they cut off, there is no fee. Good Crabbing and seen some red drum and blue cats caught there. You can Google map it. Have Porta potties etc.


----------



## dollarbill

All useful quality info ! GOOD JOB !


----------



## wvdave107

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlYN_cfpVtE

"Reading the waves/ beach"

Was browsing YouTube and came across this series of video. I found it pretty interesting, but I am a novice.


----------



## bobg03

First of all let me say thanks for all the helpful information. As a soon to be new resident from the North I'll say your information is priceless.

Now let me toss a question out as I continue to sift thru my tackle that I will be downsizing before we move to Conway.

I am a dabbling Saltwater fly fisherman, and figure my fly fishing in the MB area will be from shores of tidal rivers and such.

That said is a 9WT overkill for the local species that I might catch in this area or is an 8WT adequate?


----------



## SmoothLures

bobg03 said:


> First of all let me say thanks for all the helpful information. As a soon to be new resident from the North I'll say your information is priceless.
> 
> Now let me toss a question out as I continue to sift thru my tackle that I will be downsizing before we move to Conway.
> 
> I am a dabbling Saltwater fly fisherman, and figure my fly fishing in the MB area will be from shores of tidal rivers and such.
> 
> That said is a 9WT overkill for the local species that I might catch in this area or is an 8WT adequate?


Mmm I have no idea. Our inshore redfish can be from 1-15 lb pounds commonly, and pull quite hard. Trout 1-4 lbs usually can get up to trophy size 8+. Spanish and blues are a blast if you take a boat trip, 1-3 lbs usually and make good fast runs. Maybe that helps.


----------



## flathead

Skink, you're right about the different rigs for different folks. I learned my rigs back around 1970 from an 80 yr old pin rigger up at ocean Crest Pier. Used to belong to the surfside float fishing association for many years. In April-May in used two #2 2x Eagle Claws about 4" apart, no trailer,simply because I liked to float blues and cobia could be there. Then I switched to #4s for the rest of the year, sometimes #6s if floating finger mullet for big spanish. Malin single strand, 61# test, coffee color. One haywire twist followed by 4-5 barrel rolls. Penn Senator 4/0 with 25# mono. I've seen anything from Penn 309s to Internationals.


----------



## SlimTim

Exactly the info I was looking for... being a surf fisher from Long Island I wasn't sure I could fish plugs and tins down in the Myrtle Beach area... after reading this I guess I can after all ... what are your fishing seasons like? When does the fishing heat up down there? Early spring? Fall?


----------



## pmcdaniel

Great site for weather and water conditions at Apache Pier - since Springmaid's station is down:

http://bccmws.coastal.edu/lbos/ccu-apac-ws/latest.html


----------



## Guest

pmcdaniel said:


> Great site for weather and water conditions at Apache Pier - since Springmaid's station is down:
> 
> http://bccmws.coastal.edu/lbos/ccu-apac-ws/latest.html



Wish I knew how to read all these charts... like what to look for, what would be ideal conditions ECT.


----------



## dbaugus

If you are near Myrtle Beach, go to the South end. The Pier at Garden City is awesome. Also, Huntington Beach State Park has an awesome rock jetty, it goes way out into the ocean. You can get on some species normally not caught from surf and pier. If you are new to the area, hit these great spots up, the jetty is one of the best on the East Coast.


----------



## Bear-60

What a great thread! Makes me proud of my hometown! These recommendations are on-the-spot. Having moved around and travelled a lot in life, locals are too often lock-jawed about helping folks. Makes me proud of my hometown!


----------



## brianmanship

Good morning. Looking to pick up a decent beach fishing cart. I prefer poly carbonate tires. Really like the Anglers Fish-n-Mate Sr. Looking for suggestions. I will be in the area next week. I will primarily be fishing Huntington Beach. Looking for suggestions on where to shop for a decent fishing carts.


----------



## BeachLife

Eddy Gurge said:


> the finger mullet are just too far out in the surf to net


The mullet are always "a little too far out to to get with a cast net" during high tide, unless you want to get wet up to your neck.

Best to get your mullet during low tide when they're up in the suds. Just keep them cool until you need them (for later in the same day) and the red drum, blues, and spanish mackeral wont care whether they're dead or alive.

If you want to put some in the fridge for the next day, then bag them, salt them heavily, a a little bit of water, and that will keep them in decent shape for a day.

The biggest mistake I see most people bottom fishing make is underestimating the crabs and not checking their bait often enough. In the estuaries during the warmer months you normally have about 5 minutes at best until theres a crab ripping your bait off.


----------

